# three barges and old bridge rubble



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

will someone help me get the numbers for these public spots, i have looked on here and most of the stuff doesnt load on my computer. thanks you guys, not lookin for anyones private numbers, just these two spots :thumbup:


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

http://www.escambiajobs.com/Bureaus/CommunityServices/documents/20120222ArtificialreefMASTERlist.pdf


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

thank you! that one worked for me


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

No problem, :thumbup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes I just checked the 3 barges and they are correct.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

is the bridge rubble on there correct?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

mfbt said:


> is the bridge rubble on there correct?


Yes it is I just got back and checked it for you Now you owe me $10 for gas :no: Look at the numbers in the second column it says Turpin checked and a date. There is a big chance that a lot of smaller spots are Gone but if it says he checked them they are or were right where the numbers are. look at the dates and make the decision on the size of the wrecks. Just copy all the numbers and chek them when in the area. All of the newer ones of any size are there and accurate. Now go fishing only kidding about the Gas:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

instead of giving you gas money lets just go fishing:thumbup: ill be getting my boat back wednesday


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I appreciate the offer but I only dive. Lots of other people looking for a ride. Thanks again
Ron


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> Yes it is I just got back and checked it for you ...


How was the vis Ron?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> How was the vis Ron?


Come on wkack surley you dont beleive I actually went out and checked. I. Checked on my keyboard. I would like to know the vis also. What lathe do you have? I have an old 13 in clausing. Had mine for25 years. Been working on it for last two weeks should be back up tomorrow.


----------

